# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  где скачать переводчик видео форматов?

## Роман21208

помогите найти какую не буть прогу для переформатирования разных форматов в формат ави или двд?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

SUPER © v2009.build.36 (June 10, 2009) - by eRightSoft



Скачать

MD5: 8B89D13D04619476E8D5F717EBEBF488

----------


## Роман21208

что то я не понял.есть ещё что не буть по проще?

----------


## SuperBrat

Проще чем бесплатная мультиформатная программа, которая умеет все то, о чем вы просите?

----------


## Роман21208

что то эта прога не устанавливается выдаёт ошибку.((((

----------


## Quazar

Шикарная прога. Может перевести все во всё! Остальных не держим)

----------


## Толик

Xilisoft Video Converter 
Отличнейшая прога, поищи в нете...

----------


## SuperBrat

SUPER © v2010.build.37 (Jan 2, 2010) - by eRightSoft



Скачать

MD5: 07244EFDC4209E5D882900A630C95A10

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*SuperBrat*, а последняя версия super как работает? не виснет?

----------


## SuperBrat

> *SuperBrat*, а последняя версия super как работает? не виснет?


При загрузке лезет в интернет, если канал загружен (торрент и т.п.), то долго запускается без видимых окон. Использую не часто, о других зависаниях поведать не могу.

----------


## marsell

конвертеры видео можно найти в этом каталоге http://torrents.filesboom.com/catlist/640/1

----------


## Erekle

По общему направлению и из бесплатных - Format Factory, Quick Media Converter.

----------


## SuperBrat

SUPER © v2010.build.38 (May 2, 2010) - by eRightSoft



Скачать

MD5: 636671D857BD6836BA8748CB1CBC5282

----------

